# Temperatura Máxima no mês de Julho de 2008



## Rog (23 Jun 2008 às 19:41)

Qual será a temperatura máxima, registada em Portugal (Continental e ilhas) no mês de Julho, por uma estação meteorológica oficial.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2008 às 20:58)

Eu votei:>= 42,0ºC e <= 42,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2008 às 21:03)

Humm... complicadinha esta votação

Votei entre 43,0ºC e 43,9ºC


----------



## Skizzo (23 Jun 2008 às 21:08)

acho que vai ser um Julho fresco sem grandes extremos

39,0ºC-39,9ºC


----------



## Thomar (23 Jun 2008 às 21:10)

Com estes intervalos é mais difícil acertar... 

Votei entre 43,0ºC e 43,9ºC, 

Julgo que "facilmente" na Amareleja se chegará a estes valores pelo menos uma vez (se não forem duas) no mês de Julho!


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2008 às 21:12)

As votações estão cada vez mais dificeis *Rog*.
Mas ainda bem!

Votei em:
*>= 41,0ºC e <= 41,9ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jun 2008 às 21:15)

Votei no intervalo *>= 44,0ºC e <= 44,9ºC*.
Acredito plenamente que possamos chegar a estes valores.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2008 às 21:22)

Votei no intervalo *>= 44,0ºC e <= 44,9ºC*.

Na última semana de Julho, Faro ou a Amareleja uma delas vai atingir estes valores, meto Faro devido ao efeito Foehn


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2008 às 21:26)

<= 35,9ºC já sabem qual é a minha opnião.


----------



## João Soares (23 Jun 2008 às 21:51)

Bem, eu acho que exagerei mas nunca se sabe

Votei nos *>= 45,0ºC *


----------



## filipept (23 Jun 2008 às 22:23)

42 - 42.9 
uma "vagazita" de calor é normal, vamo ver se será um dia, dois ou mais, ou então nemnhum 

P.S: em que local se registará a temperatura mais elevada? eu aposto na Amareleja


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2008 às 22:49)

>= 42,0ºC e <= 42,9ºC


----------



## meteo (23 Jun 2008 às 23:14)

>= 44,0ºC e <= 44,9ºC 
uma vaga de calor,vento de Este com 39 graus em Lisboa e 44 graus na Amareleja


----------



## Brigantia (23 Jun 2008 às 23:44)

Eu votei >= 40,0ºC e <= 40,9ºC , e também aposto na Amareleja.


----------



## meteo (23 Jun 2008 às 23:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Votei no intervalo *>= 44,0ºC e <= 44,9ºC*.
> 
> Na última semana de Julho, Faro ou a Amareleja uma delas vai atingir estes valores, meto Faro devido ao efeito Foehn


  mas o efeito Fohen não ocorre á noite ? 44 graus á noite seria engraçado


----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2008 às 00:26)

43 a 43,9ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (24 Jun 2008 às 03:11)

Boa noite

A temperatura máxima, tem hipótese de chegar aos 43ºC, por aí, nas estações do interior do País, em especial no sul.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Jun 2008 às 09:18)

Votei 43<T(ºC)<=43.9

Castelo Branco chega a 41ºC

Mas a Amareleja, vai passar os 43ºC


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jun 2008 às 10:24)

Eu votei no Mais de 45ºC. Afinal segundo a comunicação social não vai ser o verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos. hihihi 

Agora a sério acho que a Amareleja vai passar este valor. As peças do puzzle estão colocadas de forma a termos algumas ondas de calor.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2008 às 10:27)

HotSpot disse:


> Eu votei no Mais de 45ºC. Afinal segundo a comunicação social não vai ser o verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos. hihihi
> 
> Agora a sério acho que a Amareleja vai passar este valor. As peças do puzzle estão colocadas de forma a termos algumas ondas de calor.



O problema é que a estação tá sempre desactivada eu vou ver se telefono para o IM num dia que tiver mal disposto a reclamar porque raio Lamas de Mouro é desactivada com o frio e a Amareleja com o calor


----------



## vitamos (24 Jun 2008 às 11:12)

Votei 42- 42,9ºC.

Isto se a Amareleja sair do blackout. eu não acredito num julho extremamente quente, acredito que possa haver uma ou outra vaga de calor... no alentejo se tal ocorrer talvez se chegue a estes valores...

Venho por este meio lançar também um desafio. Pedimos para haver um membro de Montalegre, e tanto batemos na mesma tecla que lá apareceu um  

Agora urge novamente, mas com uma maior urgência ainda um membro da AMARELEJA!

ÉS DA AMARELEJA? REGISTA-TE NO METEOPT!!


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2008 às 11:42)

Votei >= 43,0ºC e <= 43,9ºC  nos primeiros dias não me parece mas lá para o meio talvez já se possa ver algo deste tipo de temperaturas...


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 12:20)

vitamos disse:


> Agora urge novamente, mas com uma maior urgência ainda um membro da AMARELEJA!
> 
> ÉS DA AMARELEJA? REGISTA-TE NO METEOPT!!



Então não é que uma hora depois a Amareleja renasce?!

Acho que deviamos começar a fazer apostas, para ver quanto tempo a estação se mantem a divulgar dados continuos!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2008 às 12:53)

A história da estação da Amareleja é fácil de resolver se não me derem garantias de que as coisas se irão resolver ao telefone barrico-me lá na casa da banho deles  levo plutónio misturado com polvora e vão ver ehehe.


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2008 às 13:01)

AnDré disse:


> Então não é que uma hora depois a Amareleja renasce?!



Foi da manifestação de ontem


----------



## vitamos (24 Jun 2008 às 13:20)

Vince disse:


> Foi da manifestação de ontem





Tudo isto foi motivo para me perder aqui meia hora em pesquisa sobre esta localidade e os records de temperatura da mesma (que muito provavelmente serão ainda superiores ao do local exacto da estação)...
Daria quase para fazer uma dissertação para um qualquer grau


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 13:39)

vitamos disse:


> Tudo isto foi motivo para me perder aqui meia hora em pesquisa sobre esta localidade e os records de temperatura da mesma (que muito provavelmente serão ainda superiores ao do local exacto da estação)...
> Daria quase para fazer uma dissertação para um qualquer grau



Completamente!

Aliás, sugiro que leiam este tópico aqui do meteopt de 2007:
 O lugar mais quente de Portugal

Agora estou a ler um do meteored que na altura o Vince referiu
http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,50415.0.html


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2008 às 13:50)

AnDré disse:


> Completamente!
> 
> Aliás, sugiro que leiam este tópico aqui do meteopt de 2007:
> O lugar mais quente de Portugal
> ...




Além desse tópico há ainda outro no forum:

 Mais de 50°C em Portugal ? 

PS: Se quiserem continuar a falar do assunto retomem um desses tópicos.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 14:17)

Vince disse:


> Além desse tópico há ainda outro no forum:
> 
> Mais de 50°C em Portugal ?
> 
> PS: Se quiserem continuar a falar do assunto retomem um desses tópicos.



Encontrei aqui num dos meus CDs, uns mapas de um estudo feito pelo IM que foram publicados na antiga página do Instituto em 2002, e que eu, miraculosamente guardei
Vou só localizar neles alguns pontos que acho importante e já os publico no tópico apropriado!


----------



## choina (26 Jun 2008 às 16:07)

vitamos disse:


> Agora urge novamente, mas com uma maior urgência ainda um membro da AMARELEJA!
> 
> ÉS DA AMARELEJA? REGISTA-TE NO METEOPT!!



Cheguei...
Estava eu a "googlar" sobre as altas temperaturas da minha terra e olhem só onde vim parar!... Andei aqui a ler umas coisas (em vez de estar a trabalhar) e fiquei espantada como a minha terra é tão interessante... ou melhor, como é importante neste forum saber a temperatura que faz na Amareleja.

Gostei, registei-me e agora preciso de ter tempo para ler algumas das coisas de que aqui se falam, pois fiquei com alguma curiosidade. 
E claro, já votei:  [43; 43,9]

Fiquem bem!


----------



## vitamos (26 Jun 2008 às 16:09)

choina disse:


> Cheguei...
> Estava eu a "googlar" sobre as altas temperaturas da minha terra e olhem só onde vim parar!... Andei aqui a ler umas coisas (em vez de estar a trabalhar) e fiquei espantada como a minha terra é tão interessante... ou melhor, como é importante neste forum saber a temperatura que faz na Amareleja.
> 
> Gostei, registei-me e agora preciso de ter tempo para ler algumas das coisas de que aqui se falam, pois fiquei com alguma curiosidade.
> ...



Desde já muito bem vinda! E com certeza já viste que neste forum se fala (e muito) da Amareleja! Contamos com a tua participação neste nosso humilde fórum


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2008 às 16:21)

Sê muito Bem-vinda* choina*

Finalmente, um membro da Amareleja!!!
Contamos com as tuas participações!!

segundo o IM, ás 15:00 aí já estavam com *37,9ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jun 2008 às 16:24)

choina disse:


> Cheguei...
> Estava eu a "googlar" sobre as altas temperaturas da minha terra e olhem só onde vim parar!... Andei aqui a ler umas coisas (em vez de estar a trabalhar) e fiquei espantada como a minha terra é tão interessante... ou melhor, como é importante neste forum saber a temperatura que faz na Amareleja.
> 
> Gostei, registei-me e agora preciso de ter tempo para ler algumas das coisas de que aqui se falam, pois fiquei com alguma curiosidade.
> ...



Muito bem-vinda !
Há muito que estávamos a precisar de ter um membro da Amareleja.
Espero que fiques por cá e nos vás dando notícias da situação por aí.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2008 às 16:27)

Muito bem vinda *choina*

Agora a terra onde se registam as temperaturas mais elevadas de Portugal já tem uma representante no MeteoPT


Vitamos, a tua pubicidade agressiva resultou


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2008 às 16:31)

Bem *Choina*, palavras para quê?!

Como vês, estávamos todos em ânsias por ter alguém no nosso fórum que nos pudesse falar em primeira mão da terra que detém o recorde nacional de temperatura máxima.

Desde já bem-vinda ao fórum!
Contamos com a tua partilha.

Ah, e se quiseres passa pelo tópico das apresentações:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121-63.html

Vais ver que daqui a nada já estás familiarizada com tudo e todos!


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2008 às 17:20)

choina disse:


> Cheguei...
> Estava eu a "googlar" sobre as altas temperaturas da minha terra e olhem só onde vim parar!... Andei aqui a ler umas coisas (em vez de estar a trabalhar) e fiquei espantada como a minha terra é tão interessante... ou melhor, como é importante neste forum saber a temperatura que faz na Amareleja.
> 
> Gostei, registei-me e agora preciso de ter tempo para ler algumas das coisas de que aqui se falam, pois fiquei com alguma curiosidade.
> ...



Muito bem vinda ao fórum


----------



## choina (26 Jun 2008 às 17:21)

Nunca me tinha sentido tão bem-vinda num fórum como aqui. Só por isso já valeu a pena! Vou arranjar um tempinho para ler o que vocês escrevem por aqui, para poder participar com mais frequência. 
Obrigada pela simpatia!

Se a estação da Amareleja estiver muitas vezes em baixo, posso arranjar um termómetro para colocar em casa. Não quero que vos falte informação nenhuma!


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2008 às 17:26)

choina disse:


> Nunca me tinha sentido tão bem-vinda num fórum como aqui. Só por isso já valeu a pena! Vou arranjar um tempinho para ler o que vocês escrevem por aqui, para poder participar com mais frequência.
> Obrigada pela simpatia!
> 
> Se a estação da Amareleja estiver muitas vezes em baixo, posso arranjar um termómetro para colocar em casa. Não quero que vos falte informação nenhuma!



Ainda bem que te sentes assim nesta comunidade!

Quanto ao termómetro... até é uma boa ideia visto que por vezes a estação do IM da Amareleja fica dias em baixo...
Força nisso!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2008 às 18:14)

choina disse:


> Cheguei...
> Estava eu a "googlar" sobre as altas temperaturas da minha terra e olhem só onde vim parar!... Andei aqui a ler umas coisas (em vez de estar a trabalhar) e fiquei espantada como a minha terra é tão interessante... ou melhor, como é importante neste forum saber a temperatura que faz na Amareleja.
> 
> Gostei, registei-me e agora preciso de ter tempo para ler algumas das coisas de que aqui se falam, pois fiquei com alguma curiosidade.
> ...



Muito bem-vinda a esta humilde casinha (fórum), espero que sintas em casa, que todos nós aqui somos como uma família.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2008 às 16:14)

Temperaturas máximas entre 14 e 20 de 20 Julho:

*Serpa - 42,4 ºC*
Évora - 41,2 ºC
Vidigueira - 41,1 ºC
Aljustrel - 40,9 ºC
Moura - 40,8 ºC
Redondo - 40,8 ºC

Fonte: COTR - Centro Operativo e Tecnológico de Regadio


----------



## J.S. (22 Jul 2008 às 11:39)

Gerofil disse:


> Temperaturas máximas entre 14 e 20 de 20 Julho:
> 
> *Serpa - 42,4 ºC*
> Évora - 41,2 ºC
> ...



Entao...isto e melhor!!!! Herdade dos Lameirões (= Monte dos Lameirões), que fica alguns quilometros norte das colinas de Adiça a 172 m altitude, esta numa posição que esta um pouco "melhor" que Amareleja! Penso que estas estações são de HOBO (a marca...weatherstation), quando eu ve as photo's no site do COTR. 

Cada dia as temperaturas minimas, maximas e a media! Vento  (direcção) e precipitação...melhor que os dados do IM!

Talvez, um lugar perto de Moura (a 84-90 m altitude) fica um bocadinho melhor para obter temperaturas um pouco mais altas...

As medias das maximas em junho e, ate agora, julho e o mais alto em Herade dos L...Quando temos as medias da Amareleja (agroclimatico report no site do IM) de Junho e Julho, podemos comparar estas estações...

Ao outro lado: ha algumas estações do COTR que estão numa posição entre arvores, casas etc...Talvez o senhor de Amareleja pode ver qual e a situação na Herade dos Lameirões?? Quando fica perto duma casa etc, as temperaturas não estão validas para mim. Uma estaçã deve estar num campo, sem arvores a < 200m da estação etc. Hmmm..aqui, na Holanda, ehhh...these are the rules for KNMi stations (sorry, em Ingles): < 25 m from the station: nothing than short grass. 25-50 m. Wheat etc till maximum of 50 cm heighth. 50-100 m: crops up to 1m. 100-200 m. Crops to maximum 150 cm. Buildings and wood is not allowed closer than 400m from the station etc.

This to be sure it is not influenced by these things and you measure the true temperature.

Bem..gost muito esta estações. Obrigado pelo link!


----------



## belem (22 Jul 2008 às 18:39)

A cerca de 10 km a NE de Serpa, junto ao Guadiana fica um dos locais com maiores máximas do Alentejo. Os locais mais quentes do Alentejo estão sobretudo localizados nas encostas mais quentes perto do Guadiana. Mas tal como o JS disse também podem existir locais bem quentes junto ao Rio Ardila, etc...


----------



## Thomar (22 Jul 2008 às 20:04)

Acho que este mês vai ser impossível saber qual a temperatura máxima em Portugal... 

Pois apesar de finalmente se poder aceder no site do IM aos valores das observações de superfície nas estações que se encontravam offline, se formos aos históricos dos gráficos de observação para sabermos as temperaturas alcançadas nos passados dias 17, 18 e 19, essa informação não está disponível! 

Só me resta esperar pelo relatório mensal do IM algures em agosto com a expectativa que venha lá alguma coisa.  (será?)


----------



## AnDré (31 Jul 2008 às 09:44)

Thomar disse:


> Acho que este mês vai ser impossível saber qual a temperatura máxima em Portugal...
> 
> Pois apesar de finalmente se poder aceder no site do IM aos valores das observações de superfície nas estações que se encontravam offline, se formos aos históricos dos gráficos de observação para sabermos as temperaturas alcançadas nos passados dias 17, 18 e 19, essa informação não está disponível!
> 
> Só me resta esperar pelo relatório mensal do IM algures em agosto com a expectativa que venha lá alguma coisa.  (será?)



Estive a consultar os históricos dos gráficos de observação referentes à temperatura, e vi isso mesmo.

Até ao momento, e tendo em conta apenas as estações que não falharam, a estação que alcançou uma máxima mais elevada foi Mirandela.
Évora e Beja ficaram umas décimas mais a baixo.





Portalegre teve no dia 18, uma temperatura minima de 27ºC.


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2008 às 07:09)

Este mês de Julho o valor oficial foi de *40.9ºC* em Alvega, foram 3 os votantes mas acho que só um se identificou, o Brigantia que leva assim a taça.

Alvega – 40.9ºC - dia 18 de Julho
Miranda do Douro – 40.6ºC - dia 19 de Julho
Coruche e Portel – 40.5ºC - dia 18 de Julho
Beja – 40.0ºC - dia 18 de Julho
http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...MBCkfQ/cli_20080701_20070731_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Fica a dúvida se naqueles 2 dias mais quentes o IM não conseguiu registar dados de alguma estação.


----------

